# Anybody have an extra $50 off Festool voucher...



## FWBGBS (Oct 11, 2017)

... If you do then this post is not for you.

I'm offering three (possibly four) to needy and rich Festool purchasers.
PM me your addy and I'll get them out ASAP.
They expire 12-31-2017


I purchased six during that Pro 5 sander deal last year and have sold all but two.
Decided it's best to resist the scourge of the green monster. 
My wife and I concluded things like food and shelter should take precedence over tools.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## TimR (Oct 11, 2017)

Those tools too rich for my blood, but very cool of you to offer up the coupons! I'm sure someone here will make good use of them.


----------



## FWBGBS (Oct 12, 2017)

Thank you Tim, but no takers yet.
I figured they'd be gone within hours of posting.
It's like I'm giving away a bad case of diarrhea.

Though, it is nice to know I'm not the only indigent dirt farmer around these parts.
It makes one feel at home




.


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 12, 2017)

What are the terms for these vouchers? Are they off of tools only or consumable supplies as well? I can't afford the tools but do use some of their supplies.


----------



## FWBGBS (Oct 12, 2017)

Sorry Colin, tools only.
Explicitly states NO on: accessories, consumables or in conjunction with any other promotion.
Here's some other goblygook for those interested.

I have a total of three coupons up for grabs (sold my final remaining sander last night).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 12, 2017)

Thanks for the info. I took a look at what they have, Still way spendy for my little backwoods shop


----------

